

Is Evernote’s RESTless API Approach A Model For Other API Designs? - mjbellantoni
http://blog.programmableweb.com/2013/10/03/is-evernotes-restless-api-approach-a-model-for-other-api-designs/

======
mpweiher
Confuses REST architectural style with XML vs. binary encoding issues.

